# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  favorite protein powder, please rate

## THORSZ

What is your favorite powder for performance and price?
Please mention best place to shop & how much $
*** Please mark the above poll, this will also show results ***


Thanks!

----------


## Padawan

I like Myoplex. My uncle works at the Myoplex factory, so he gets me the pre-made shakes sometimes. The Myoplex powder tastes good, too. I get my powder at a BX (I used to be military), and it is like $35 a box for 20 packages.

----------


## Neo

Optimum Nutrition....go check out www.allsportsnutrition.com They have great prices....I usually get the 10lb bag.  :Cool:

----------


## rangerdudeleads

I like myplox too and I mix in frozen berries in blender with milk and it tastes really good plus each pack has 45 gm of protein.

----------


## Iwan2bsolid2

PROTOZYME- VANILLA- FROM NUTRISPORT.

----------


## tanguy

american sports nutrtion. it tastes the best and is a good price.

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by Neo_ 
> *Optimum Nutrition....go check out www.allsportsnutrition.com They have great prices....I usually get the 10lb bag. *


My local Drug Emporium store has a surprisingly good selection of protien powders, including most of the brands in this poll. Their price for the Optimum is almost stupid cheap -- $12.99 for the 2 lb. jugs, and $26 for the 5 lb. That's cheap enough not to bother with saving another couple of bucks by going mail-order.

--dnb

----------


## A_Nice

I tryed Optimum Vanilla Ice cream Flavor and wasnt thrilled with the nasty , watery taste to it. 

I then went back to try muscle milk and it was out of stock so I decided to give Optimum another chance and get another flavor since the price is so dam good. I got the double choclate flavor and I must say it is 10x better and cheap as hell...

----------


## Tystick

I use Isopure, it tastes phenominal, its $32 at any Hi Health and it has 50grms protein per serving(2scoops), each container has a ton of servings, and it really does mix instantly without a blender.

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by A_Nice_ 
> *I tryed Optimum Vanilla Ice cream Flavor and wasnt thrilled with the nasty , watery taste to it. 
> 
> *


Agreed. The Optimum vanilla doesn't taste very good. It's a lot better if you add a banana, and/or a tablespoon of natural peanut butter.

At least it's not as nasty as Designer's vanilla.

Dave Draper's Bomber Blend Vanilla is quite good.

--dnb

----------


## Pheedno

I switch up between Isopure and Optimum pro blend
Isopure for fast absorbtion due to Whey Isolate
Optimum for a slower release protein

----------


## metzger66

My vote goes to Myoplex. I put up a thread a while back on how shitty protein powders taste and I got a lot of positive feedback on how to make them taste better. Thanks all.

metzger66

----------


## williampowers

> _Originally posted by Tystick_ 
> *I use Isopure, it tastes phenominal, its $32 at any Hi Health and it has 50grms protein per serving(2scoops), each container has a ton of servings, and it really does mix instantly without a blender.*


YEAH THERE IT IS BRO....
Isopure 50 grams of Ion exchange kidd the best.
I also sware by Methoxy-Pro from Cytodyne. I get or feel huge from it man sick. I am not the only one every one of my feinds that took it agree

----------


## John Hubbard

It's not listed ,but i like Isopure vanilla and strawberry.

----------


## FromFleshtoSteel

Met-Rx...enough said. Dr. A. Scott Connelly is next to god.

----------


## Carlos_E

I like Labrada Lean Body shakes. Just starting using Myoplex after workout. They both are good.

----------


## bmfwalton

I like Myoplex. Mix it with some strawberries and it tastes great! The pre made drinks are the best! If you can afford them.

----------


## Ryanhallmark

> _Originally posted by bmfwalton_ 
> *I like Myoplex. Mix it with some strawberries and it tastes great! The pre made drinks are the best! If you can afford them.*


Yeah there not Cheap!!

----------


## HitMan69

What about Twinlab Mass Fuel?

----------


## HitMan69

????????????????????????

----------


## THORSZ

Thanks guys!
I have a 10 lb bag of optimum on the way. 
Sorry hitman, I didn't think of twinlab

----------


## tolinka

What about the Egg Protein by Optimum...is it any good?

----------


## tt333

Where's the ISS Research pro M3 at? Thats my choice.

----------


## BIG R

Thor,

Value Whey protien from Vitaworld has a awesome price and I buy it by the gallons. It is a good mass building tool in the off season price wise. Besides the more money you spend at Vitaworld the more money in cupons they send you back. Last time I got a gallon of Chocolate Whey protien for 4.50 after I turned in all of thepoints that I earned.

Now Favorite protien: I like Nexus Fat burning whey protien chocolate wave. It is the bomb in taste and burns fat at the same time it is by a brand call TKA (The Kutting Edge) I used it to cut down this year and it worked good as well as tasted good mixed up in my oatmeal and grits. It was like chocolate cake mix.


Big R. :LOL:

----------


## THORSZ

I got my optimum whey 10 pound bag! It was $50 delivered and took a few days. It mixes really well. It does have a slight medicine taste but not too bad. I'll try it for the price.

----------


## BIG R

Thor,

Tell me how that 10lb bag of Optimum protien went. What flavor? And what web site did you find it at? wanna see if its worth it.

Big R :Big Grin:

----------


## Destructo

love labrada. does me right.

----------


## dave37

I've tried several,Now using metrx seems to digest better..

----------


## adamar71

i like protozyme extra strength, only 18g per scoop, but i usually do 1.5 scoops, 3 times a day and it is loaded with all the vitamins i need so i don't have to take any multi-vitamins. i like the dutch chocolate and strawberry smoothie. 29.95 at nutri sport. also like the fact that it is not chalky at all, i've used other protein powders that were very chalky. i mix mine with 2% milk.

----------


## HARDCORE

ISOPURE is the best protein money can buy-expensive, but worth it. Every single flavor of optimum protein tastes like shit.

----------


## 5minsforfighting

Myoplex choclate with 14 ounces of milk and some ice and some hersheys choclate syurp .. nothing tastes better imo

----------


## abstrack

myoplex for me!! with just water the stuff tastes great!! try the berry blast it pretty good just mix water and off you go

----------


## trimunex

Nitro-Tech

9

----------


## Cousin Eddie

Iso Pure and Zero Carb Iso Pure are both great.

Biotest Low Carb Grow is awesome, but way too much $$$$$$

----------


## DecaDick

Yeah Im with yah Cuz Eddie ... Zero Carb Isopure and Iso Pure are the best in my opinion

----------


## TheChosen1

My favorite isn't on the list so I voted for my 2nd favorite. The best tasting protein shake that I ever used was PhosGold by Sports One Nutrition. It's whey protein with creatine monohydrate and it actually tastes like some fattening fast food restaurant shake (but has no sugar).

I'm not sure if Sports One still manufactures it but Optimum Nutrition's Anabolic Activator comes close to it. :LOL:

----------


## superspider

labrada pro v-60 kicks ass!(wild strawberry)

----------


## Big_Dan

Designer chocolate and Optimum chocolate HAVE to be mixed in milk in order to taste good. Its worth the money though if youre a student and need a 5-10lbs bag (optimum).
I definetely like myoplex, but fuck, the $ is incredible. Mix it with milk and basically the next thing you can find and it taste great. Too bad its an MRP and not a shake, for those of us cutting. Those and brazilian brands are the only ones ive tried.
TIP: If you like vanilla, youre gonna have to mix it in milk. Chocolate water is more digsetible and you get used to it. Not vanilla, taste like sweet water with butter. Mix the chocolate with oats and you have a thicker meal.
Big dan

----------


## The French Curler

Twinlab and MetRx both taste like crap: I go for Optimum chocolate

----------


## Tobey

Can't vote on this one bro. Isopure is not even on the list. 
IC

----------


## BIG GEOFF

i liked met-rx but have now changed to extreme nutrition products as these seem to be giving me amazing results.
this is a UK product but if you have the chance try some and just say BIG GEOFF recommended them.
oh did i say i can get it at discount?

----------


## Traps1125

those proteins are the worst you can get...invest in some vp2 and see the real difference!

----------


## Arnold_Is_God

i know a guy who has a chemist test all the products he sell, and he said that isopure is the best, and it has what it says in it. Most proteins dont contain the amount on the label, except for iso.

----------


## ColeD

Myoplex DEFINITELY tastes the best

----------


## Warrior

For WHAT? It depends. I voted Next Nutrition's Designer for Whey protein but that is only good post workout or when you need quick absorbtion. Otherwise I like Myoplex for a good Casein/Whey combo.

(I voted Next protein but then saw that Designer was listed also - survey seems to be f'ed up)

In order of budget - Myoplex comes first.

----------


## system admin

guys....I have found an awsome protein that I am a believer in. I will post the lab results of every batch that I buy. The taste is (whey) better than optimum :-) and doesnt have the asperatme. 22gms of protein, 1.5gms fat, 4 carbs, (2 sugar), sodium 55mg and is VERY easy to mix (like isopure). The price for 10lbs is 37.99 EVERYDAY and for any flavor. We have made sample paks to hand out.. so when you order from us we will send you some and we will be mailing some to you if you wish. We will create a data base to take your names and addresses so that we can get them to you. I am not kidding when I tell you this stuff is good. But, you all can decide for yourselves. just thought Id give a heads up. 

Later

----------


## RON

> _Originally posted by system admin_ 
> * The taste is (whey) better than optimum :-) and doesnt have the asperatme. 22gms of protein, 1.5gms fat, 4 carbs, (2 sugar), sodium 55mg and is VERY easy to mix (like isopure). The price for 10lbs is 37.99 EVERYDAY and for any flavor.*


Sounds good to me bro. I still have a little optimum left but when are going to have it @ www.allsportsnutrition.com and what is it called.

----------


## FmRommel

Optimum Choc.....as much as I can get!

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

GNC MRP!
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rockbody4life

I tried this stuff called ISOPURE, its really good and i can gulp a bottle in a second, i think at least, and all it has is 40 g of protein, no more or less, well actually some sodium (id b lieing :}). I almost throw up after drinking myoplex, i split a whole pack into two tall glasses with milk and still get sick. Anyone have suggestions for something i might be able to get down that has more then just protein?

----------


## rockbody4life

oops didnt see you guys talked about isopure already, still wondering what else is best nect to myoplex though

----------


## BIG TEXAN

PRO-RATED strawberry flavor all the way. By far the best tasting and am seeing good results just from using it for a week. The taste is great and 10 lbs for $37.99 can't be beat!!!!!!

----------


## British Bulldog

My vote goes to Prolab, I use their Advanced Whey Protein, it tastes nice but more importantly it contains eighteen different amino acids

----------


## Lam

Use the Yates stuff, BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## harl

I like myoplex and pro rated chocolate.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Pro-Rated strawberry!!!!!

----------


## RealMenBench

Cytodyne Tech ..... Cyto-pro 
and 
VPX .... Micellean

I take the Cyto-pro when I wake up in the morning (bout 30-45 mins before my workout) and then again during the day if I feel like it ....
I take the Micellean about 45 mins before I crash for the night .....

best protein combo I've done (in 11 yrs of lifting)

----------


## Short_Guy

Whey isolate from www.allthewhey.com

----------


## jerseymeathead

well i think pro rated chocolate is fucking phoneminal-37 bucks for 10lbs (2 5lb jugs no plastic bags). it is a thick tasty shake. however from your list i'd say EAS precision is the best, the chocolate tastes like a rich creamy starbucks mocha drink and the vanilla tastes like ice cream shake. it can't be beat in terms of being pure isolate that tastes 100x better than isopure. only disadvantage is the steep price tag. as for that 50gram for 1 serving that's BS. all protien powders have between 20-25 grams per scoop, same as isopure, therefore if you mix 2 scoops of any other protien it is exactly the same as isopure. besides, i find that isopure foams alot and tastes like shit.

----------


## hybrid

If you can get 10lbs of protein for $38 and its good, I am all for it. I currently buy Optimums whey for about $46 for 10lbs. Tastes and mixes well. I would love to see the lab results of the pro rated stuff. Is the sweetener Splenda?

----------


## J-Bud

I like the AST VR2 chocolate... I'm with the guy that cannot drink the myoplex, it makes me gag its so thick...

----------


## jerseymeathead

i wonder if prolabs' vp2 is anygood. i've heard amazing shit about it but it seems rather expensive.

----------


## flexgolf

natures best isopure....50 grams of isolate. the best shit for post workout. i think its up in the air for a slow release protein.

----------


## Devourer

isopure and nitrotech!

----------


## flexgolf

> _Originally posted by BIG TEXAN_ 
> *PRO-RATED strawberry flavor all the way. By far the best tasting and am seeing good results just from using it for a week. The taste is great and 10 lbs for $37.99 can't be beat!!!!!!*



haha big T....yeah man your getting good results. protein and creatine right???? must be some incredibly "anabolic " stuff in pro-rated :Strong Smiley:

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

> _Originally posted by The French Curler_ 
> *Twinlab and MetRx both taste like crap: I go for Optimum chocolate*


MexRx mrps task pretty good but the Optimum strawberry taste like shit with water

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> _Originally posted by flexgolf_ 
> *
> 
> 
> haha big T....yeah man your getting good results. <a href="http://www.allsportsnutrition.com/listproducts.php?style=category&value=PROTEIN" target="_blank">protein</a> and <a href="http://www.allsportsnutrition.com/listproducts.php?style=category&value=CREATINE" target="_blank">creatine</a> right???? must be some incredibly "anabolic " stuff in pro-rated*


 :Don't know:  No, just that I gained 2 lbs that week and the only difference in diet or training was the protein, also lost some bloat that I had from using another brand protein the previous months.

----------


## lloyd_cannon

shit what does matter the taste choke the highest protien shit down just get chocolate so you can pretend the chunks are chocolate

----------


## daVinci

Labrada Pro V-60 Vanilla Ice Cream flavor is yummy :Smilie:

----------


## TheMudMan

Pro-Rated chocolate.

----------


## hawk9603

pro-rated choclate tastes just like optiimum but a hell lot cheaper

----------


## ColdSore

I like Optinums 100% whey and thier pro complex...I also use prolabs N-large 2 before and after my workout during bulking. Muscle milk "cookies and cream" is good too.

----------


## thetank

precision whey, mixes in about 3 shakes of a bottle, amazing shit!

----------


## G Child

Muscle Milk hands down for me.

----------


## wood

I lik muscle milk but lean body low carb protein powder is my favorite

----------


## sublang

Optimum Nutrition. It's cheap, it mixes well and tastes great.

----------


## Bound for Muscle

for all you that can't choke down the myoplex...i had some, and it was very thick, but i found mixing it in skim milk instead of whole milk helped ALOT

as far as the best tasting protein i've had, it was DEFINITELY muscle milk's chocolate milk...the stuff tastes great (you seriously can't tell it's even protein, tastes like a chocolate milkshake)

i'm currently using pro rated chocolate, and while the taste is nothing comparable to muscle milk's (not very sweet) i can easily chug a glass in 10 seconds...so taste isn't really an issue

----------


## dingobite

ON here to tried some of that think Gnc HDT whey couldnt get it to mix well or taste right so anything thats to thick is off my list. 
One thing im still confused on is why im almost never sore when i take protein in, and all my gains come right after i start up another creatine cycle after a load phase.

I get major cramps without the protien so its staying in my diet.

----------


## inheritmylife

Optimum's After Max post workout. Strawberry Myoplex any other time.

----------


## alpineslide

From what I've seen AST makes the best whey protein, but for the money it's hard to beat Optimum

----------


## BASK8KACE

My favorite is Isopure low carb Dutch Chocolate (mixed with water) and Isopure Zero Carb Creamy Vanilla (mixed with milk).

Designer Whey vanilla was nasty.

----------


## seesamplay

delete

----------


## jman98z24

Zero Carb Isopure all the way. It is expensive, but it is worth it. After using isopure, any other protein tastes like crap.

----------


## cb25

For me...optimum or HDT for price (the HDT 5plus1 dutch chocolate is pretty decent taste, imo)

Gotta go Prolab lean mass matrix for MRP's - Cinnamon Oatmeal flavor is the best...my favorite for taste, plus it has a decent amount of carbs for when you need them...

Muscle Milk for taste...cookie's n cream or pina colada..mmmm

----------


## New GearGuy

Optimum 100 % Whey Vanilla Ice Cream

----------


## Brendan

Has anyone ever tried ISO XP by NxCare?

----------


## David B.

Pro Rated's chocolate is quite good, the nutritional profile is about as good as the high priced spread, but I can get this stuff cheap -- like $24.95 for a five pound tub at the local drug store.

----------


## PTbyJason

> Pro Rated's chocolate is quite good, the nutritional profile is about as good as the high priced spread, but I can get this stuff cheap -- like $24.95 for a five pound tub at the local drug store.


 You do realize that you can get twice that amount for only $13 more from ASN?

----------


## David B.

> You do realize that you can get twice that amount for only $13 more from ASN?



Yeah, but ordering requires forethought. I usually make protein purchases in a panic, when I've run out sooner than I thought I would and I need more TODAY!

I really SHOULD support ASN, though, thanks for the reminder.

Still, it's good to know that a decent product is available locally at a moment's notice for a reasonable price.

----------


## detroit

Been using Optimium 100% Natural Whey, Love it, tast great, price is good.

----------


## Mr. Death

Optimum chocolate, 2 scoops, 3 times a day. Can't beat it.

----------


## NissanRider240

I like Pro-Rated. Stuff tastes pretty good and is cheap. I also use isopure post workout and it is also pretty good. Only problem with the isopure is it cost too damn much.

----------


## NissanRider240

Oh yea, *GNC protein sucks!!!!!*  Just wanted to add that. I just couldnt get enough of that disgusting 6 hour aftertaste.

----------


## Da Bull

ProSyn5 by OTS-the best on the market,it's what the real men use and it isn't cheap,but by far the cleanest high quality blend in the USA.I Challenge any brand to this!!!!!!!!!!!! You've been told!

----------


## Pure Power

Myoplex delux. Bar none. I have tried them all. The fiber.. the ease of use the over all great taste and the fact I my metabolism gets rocketed into high gear. i must say it's pricey but only not bad when you consider it's a full meal in a bottle. Add whole milk if you're bulking and it really isn't to bad. I feel like a super soldier since I started it. I thoguth it was all hype.. maybe it's the CLA but who knows I cant' gain a gram of fat anymore... darn.

----------


## Pure Power

Iso pure gets an honorable mention though. pro rated is OK for beginers but after a whiel I needed to add more stuff to it and I require no less than 50 Grams of protien every 3 hours anyway pluss the jug dosent' fin in the gym bag with all the other sups  :Big Grin:

----------


## focusedlifter

ive tried almost every mainstream protein out there, and i have to say that pro rated protein by far is the best. i promise your not wasting a nickle if you give this one a chance and for the money its the best out there.

----------


## Atomic

Doesn't anyone on this board use Beverly International? Ultra Size is the SHIT!!!!!

----------


## Go Time

> Can't vote on this one bro. Isopure is not even on the list. 
> IC


I was just wondering the same....Isopure choc

----------


## Bigboy123

I like to switch my proties up, for meal replacements, i go with metrex.. FOr protien i like muscle milk or pro blend 55...

----------


## Pure Power

An awesome flavor is the new Nectar. I honestly dont' care that much abotu flavor, but if you have a had tiem chokeing down stuff it's an awesome option not fat or carbs too.

----------


## dingobite

I just started dropping down some 2% milk with about 100grams of protien. Two months later i get off the prorated strawberry for some old vanilla optimum i have sitting here. Let me say after 2 months of milk and protein then milk and ON protien i could not control one fart for 3 days.

I think im gunna use pro-rated now as i can get a few extra cals and protien in without blasting my shorts off. oh yeah i almost never fart on the PR stuff weird?

And the Pr strawberry just has this weird taste that ways better than ON.

----------


## Got Iron?

Not dogging on the allaportsnutrition.com but I have found some better prices on dpsnutrition.net. Everyone deserves to pay the cheapest possible so go check it out.

----------


## dingobite

> Not dogging on the allaportsnutrition.com but I have found some better prices on dpsnutrition.net. Everyone deserves to pay the cheapest possible so go check it out.



Only other place i see great prices at where a dollar or three dollar differance after cost was added up or a odd product here or there that the price just doesnt come down to wholesale prices. Im gunna go give the spot a look but till i start trying differant expensive brand names a try im sticking with ASN over 3 dollars of a differance.

And yes ive looked around.

----------


## abercrom1892

Have to vote for IsoPure the best protein

----------


## ducati996

I personally like nitro-tech chocolate with skim milk and frozen blueberries in the blender.  :Wink/Grin:   :Wink/Grin:

----------


## hoss827

Optimum Hydro-Whey...It's 23g a serving and it's absorbed easily through the blood. Also has amino acids in it..I would encourage anyone to try it out. It also tastes pretty decent.

----------


## Pure Power

EVERYONE my new favporite is Muscle milk. It's the best darn protein ever. Myoplex is thinker wich I like but I am leaning and groing so awesome with muscle milk. I need to get in a little extra fiber now, but, i have it b4 my work outs and I have never had so much energy. I'm doing it late I know I'm still cuttign but right now somehow with my curent diet i'm gaining muscle mass and loosing fat. My diet isnt' even that strict. More carbs than anyother slim down diet I have ever had. I wouldn't regard much of it to muscle milk as I had similar results with myoplex delux but th emilk gives me a giant boost in comparison. I use the cytoplex weight gainer after my work outs instead of Muscle milk. I sound like a rep for the company now lol, I only tried it because I was broek and my boss(i work at a suplement store) gave me a damaged one. Glad UPS ****ed up that box.

----------


## TOMMY-GUNN

try the optimum mint choc.....best tasting prot powder on the market gauranteed......sooooo good

----------


## Kego

Haven't tried too many yet, but so far I really like the taste of Protoplex and Myoplex.

----------


## Ju-tang

American Whey 
 :Strong Smiley:

----------


## detroit

I have been on the Optimum Nutrition bandwagon for the last 4 months, but have just bought a 5lb. tub of Champion Nurtrition Pure Whey Stack protien, and i love it. Plus it has 3grams more protien per serving

----------


## Iakona

I've started using MaxxiPlex from Next Generation Proteins and I am absolutely not planning on changing to any other brand anytime soon. Check it out yourselves (www.bioformx.com or www.nextgenproteins.com). You'll be hard pressed to find something of the same quality and that tastes just as good.

----------


## Elliot

Strawberry isolate from www.allthewhey.com its the best protein i ever tried..

----------


## PJK015

wheres the Twin lab??
$60 CAD for 10lbs

----------


## TheOak182

Nothing but EAS for me!!!

----------


## fitnessNY

> I like Myoplex. Mix it with some strawberries and it tastes great!


Going to try that tomorrow - thanks bro

----------


## DBarcelo

Mega Whey for me.

----------


## Spoon

Ive tried most of the whey proteins out there and personally pound for pound and bang for your buck, i tip my hats to optimum. their stuff is decently priced, great tasting and has fair amout of protein per serving.

Spoon

----------


## Danielle

Prolab's Lean Mass Matrix....flavor - Cinnamon Oatmeal............so fcuking good!

----------


## LM1332

umm i have to go with whole food one taste beyond belive yum yum and need no supplement from any store and save **** load of money

----------


## anaBROLIC

i enjoy my N-Large...10lb container..not a bad price..

----------

